# PF bandwidth QoS jail FreeBSD



## bryn1u (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey,

I'm looking some tutorials about management bandwidth QoS in PF under jail but there is lack  . First, I want to ask does it work (PF bandwidth jail)? Or only way is use to dummynet + ipfw? Someone has any experience and can share with me, I'd very grateful.
Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2014)

Keep in mind that you can't modify PF from within a jail, it will work but you will have to do the shaping on the host.


----------



## bryn1u (Aug 27, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that you can't modify PF from within a jail, it will work but you will have to do the shaping on the host.



It's no problem. I use PF only on the host. Thanks for hint.


----------

